# SX Mini M Class upgrade file available



## Andre (11/10/15)

A reliable source on ECF says:

_Folks a final version for the M Class software will be released very shortly. You can pick Ni200, Ti, or set your own wire TCR and use say SS. Then when you synch your coil you have an option to set a temp offset in degrees C ..._

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ollie (11/10/15)

Amazing... Now all I have to do is figure out how to do an update.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Amazing... Now all I have to do is figure out how to do an update.


I used this tutorial for the previous upgrade: https://www.vapour-room.com/faqs/showfaq.asp?id=285

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ollie (11/10/15)

Thanks @Andre 

Managed to get it going with the help of Phil Busardo.


----------



## shabbar (12/10/15)

any idea when @Andre


----------



## Andre (12/10/15)

shabbar said:


> any idea when @Andre


About a month from now apparently. Beta testing at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

And here is a link to the upgrade file: http://www.yihisxmini.com/Upgrade-Firmware-page18.html

This file (last one on the list): Upgrade-Firmware-for-M-Class-75W-English-V2.32-TCR&OFFSET-20151010

Mine upgraded:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/10/15)

I have also upgraded mine just now.

So does anyone know how to use this and how to configure this?

Is there any info on how to configure and use this new function?


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

SAVapeGear said:


> I have also upgraded mine just now.
> 
> So does anyone know how to use this and how to configure this?
> 
> Is there any info on how to configure and use this new function?


Not any official info that I know of. 

From "Manual TCR", if you select the down button it takes you to the "TCR Setting", which you can set according to the wire you used for your coil. See picture below.

The new temperature feature I still need to figure out, but this is what an ECF member says:

_The "Compensate Temp" feature will let you select a value from 0-50ºC. So this seems to be the ambient temperature, not some kind of offset/delta from room temperature (20ºC). If you set a 10ºC lower value than actual temperature, this should be the same as increasing the temp limit by 10ºC. However, if you want a stronger/warmer vape, increase the temperature limit instead. The idea behind this new feature (as I understand it) is to easily compensate for different ambient temperature during calibration, without the need to fiddle with the temperature limit. _Source_._

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/10/15)

Thanks for the info @Andre 

So before these settings I only got a dry coil error on my SS coil.

I have a Uwell Crown tank on my SX.

So I have set the settings as follows:

35J, TCR settings at 0.000700.That is the highest I could go.

Temp at 210c and I have set the Compensate temp at 36c.

Vape is excellent and smooth.I am sure one can still play around with these settings but it seems to work for me.

I think the guys are going to miss their SX minis.All the people that sold theirs recently.

I like the idea that I can run my SS coils now in temp mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (16/10/15)

Morning

Tell me, is anyone else experiencing problems with their SX mini M when trying to connect it with the SXi software to update? Mine just shuts down completely when I turn "Link" On & then I have to remove the USB cable and the battery, reinstall the battery, hold the "Fire" button & the "Down" button simultaneously for a few seconds till it displays the Firmware version, then wait for that to go off & only then am I able to turn it back on - it's a mind f*** of note. I have been in contact with Yihi customer services but they seem stomped as well but as of yet I have not bothered poor @KieranD until I'm convinced my SX Mini is faulty. I'm afraid I'm going to end up with an expensive paper weight as I've been toiling with this endlessly for 3 days now.
Anyone have any suggestions please?

Thanks.


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/10/15)

It is suppose to switch off when you turn on the link.

Does the software pick up the device when you click connect?

Are you using the USB cable that came with the sx?


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

Deckie said:


> Morning
> 
> Tell me, is anyone else experiencing problems with their SX mini M when trying to connect it with the SXi software to update? Mine just shuts down completely when I turn "Link" On & then I have to remove the USB cable and the battery, reinstall the battery, hold the "Fire" button & the "Down" button simultaneously for a few seconds till it displays the Firmware version, then wait for that to go off & only then am I able to turn it back on - it's a mind f*** of note. I have been in contact with Yihi customer services but they seem stomped as well but as of yet I have not bothered poor @KieranD until I'm convinced my SX Mini is faulty. I'm afraid I'm going to end up with an expensive paper weight as I've been toiling with this endlessly for 3 days now.
> Anyone have any suggestions please?
> ...


I followed the instructions here and had no problems. Mine also turned off when I enabled the link as they say in point 7 of the linked document.


----------



## Deckie (16/10/15)

Yip I'm using the cable that came with it. No - that software doesn't pick the unit up when I click connect. I'l give I another go later when I get home.

Thanks for now with your input, I'll give feedback later.


----------



## huffnpuff (16/10/15)

...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie (16/10/15)

huffnpuff said:


> ...


Exactly


----------



## Deckie (16/10/15)

Ok detailed update

When I put "Link On", the screen goes blank, the SX mini freezes up (driver is installed) that part I managed to get right days back), after that I go to upgrade as per the link @Andre posted above, I select the firmware file, that's fine but it won't let me run the upgrade as it states I must connect the device as it's not connected





All the above happens after I put Link On. Even Yihi has stopped answering my mails. Oh well I'll wait till other reputable Mod manufacturers start supporting S/Steel wire. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Andre (16/10/15)

Deckie said:


> Ok detailed update
> 
> When I put "Link On", the screen goes blank, the SX mini freezes up (driver is installed) that part I managed to get right days back), after that I go to upgrade as per the link @Andre posted above, I select the firmware file, that's fine but it won't let me run the upgrade as it states I must connect the device as it's not connected
> View attachment 37159
> ...


Try it without the battery in the SX.


----------



## Deckie (16/10/15)

Andre said:


> Try it without the battery in the SX.


I've tried that @Andre, it was the first instruction I got from Yihi, won't even turn on when there's no battery so no way forward from there .. But thanks. I'm just going to leave it at that, leave it on my desk as a reminder not to buy fancy mods without local support but rather go cheap because if there's a problem the resulting paper weight didn't cost a fortune. Just waiting for @KieranD to get stock of the iStick 100w - plain VW dual battery mod from a reliable name.


----------



## shabbar (21/10/15)

on the sxi software program , click connection , then click install drivers , then turn on the link function on the sx mini , click connect on the sxi , then click upgrade , open file then select the rar file that you extracted , then click upgrade.


----------



## shabbar (21/10/15)

Andre said:


> And here is a link to the upgrade file: http://www.yihisxmini.com/Upgrade-Firmware-page18.html
> 
> This file (last one on the list): Upgrade-Firmware-for-M-Class-75W-English-V2.32-TCR&OFFSET-20151010
> 
> Mine upgraded:




this tcr thing is just confusing


----------



## Andre (21/10/15)

shabbar said:


> this tcr thing is just confusing


How come?


----------



## shabbar (21/10/15)

what does tcr actually do ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/15)

shabbar said:


> what does tcr actually do ?


If you look at one of my posts above, you will see TCR (temperature coefficient of resistance) values for different types of wire. For example, for Stainless Steel 304 the TCR value is 0.00105. When you build a coil with this wire you select TCR on the SX Mini and set it to said value. I am currently using this wire and it works perfectly.

So, with TCR you can use any wire that you know the TCR value of. In addition, you can tweak the value to your personal preference. You do not even need to set the SX Mini to Ni or Ti if you use such wire, you can just input the TCR value (and tweak it if you want).

All TC mods should have this functionality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (21/10/15)

I actually agree with @shabbar. I still get dry hits


Andre said:


> If you look at one of my posts above, you will see TCR (temperature coefficient of resistance) values for different types of wire. For example, for Stainless Steel 304 the TCR value is 0.00105. When you build a coil with this wire you select TCR on the SX Mini and set it to said value. I am currently using this wire and it works perfectly.
> 
> So, with TCR you can use any wire that you know the TCR value of. In addition, you can tweak the value to your personal preference. You do not even need to set the SX Mini to Ni or Ti if you use such wire, you can just input the TCR value (and tweak it if you want).
> 
> All TC mods should have this functionality.


I hear what you are saying & fully understand the logic and the reasoning, but ... in my opinion, and this is strictly my view on TC, to me TC is still deep in it's infancy. One should only have to set the wire type, then the unit should automatically lock the coil resistance, know the temp coefficient of that wire you set, all one should have to adjust is the temp. I'm often having to adjust Joules because I'm all of a sudden getting dry hits & burnt coils and more often than not I might as well be vaping VW because the joules and temp are so low to avoid these things. Remember that's my experience and I'm a retard.


----------



## shabbar (21/10/15)

thank you @Andre , i now have a better understanding .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (21/10/15)

Deckie said:


> I actually agree with @shabbar. I still get dry hits
> 
> I hear what you are saying & fully understand the logic and the reasoning, but ... in my opinion, and this is strictly my view on TC, to me TC is still deep in it's infancy. One should only have to set the wire type, then the unit should automatically lock the coil resistance, know the temp coefficient of that wire you set, all one should have to adjust is the temp. I'm often having to adjust Joules because I'm all of a sudden getting dry hits & burnt coils and more often than not I might as well be vaping VW because the joules and temp are so low to avoid these things. Remember that's my experience and I'm a retard.



imo the way i understand it , if you set the device to the preset coil types it already knows the temp coefficient , the user just has to lock in the resistance , and set the temp/joules to personal preference ?


----------



## Deckie (21/10/15)

shabbar said:


> imo the way i understand it , if you set the device to the preset coil types it already knows the temp coefficient , the user just has to lock in the resistance , and set the temp/joules to personal preference ?





shabbar said:


> imo the way i understand it , if you set the device to the preset coil types it already knows the temp coefficient , the user just has to lock in the resistance , and set the temp/joules to personal preference ?


Yes that's true but what I meant is in my opinion TC development has a great deal to achieve still but manufacturers know vapers will buy anything a long as it sounds cutting edge and shines.


----------



## Andre (21/10/15)

Deckie said:


> I actually agree with @shabbar. I still get dry hits
> 
> I hear what you are saying & fully understand the logic and the reasoning, but ... in my opinion, and this is strictly my view on TC, to me TC is still deep in it's infancy. One should only have to set the wire type, then the unit should automatically lock the coil resistance, know the temp coefficient of that wire you set, all one should have to adjust is the temp. I'm often having to adjust Joules because I'm all of a sudden getting dry hits & burnt coils and more often than not I might as well be vaping VW because the joules and temp are so low to avoid these things. Remember that's my experience and I'm a retard.


Of course it is in its infancy - I totally agree and have even started this thread to that effect.

Problem is, there is not a standard wire or wires for TC. Until there is (if it gets to that), a TCR value functionality is of great value. On the DNA 200 you can even set a more exact temperature curve for the wire of your choice and files to this effect are available for download to make it easier. 

Another side to this is that all preset TCR values and curves work off a standard room temperature (think 25 C), which does not reflect reality in many cases. The SX Mini M class now allows you to set your own room temperature. All of these things make TC better and more accurate imo. Not sure if the DNA200 has this functionality.

The whole TC thing was initiated by the flawed formaldehyde paper and is an attempt to prevent dry hits and burnt coils for a safer vape. From what I can gather, vapers who like high power and warm vapes do not normally like TC as the vape does not get warm enough. If you have set your device correctly and wicked properly, you should not get dry hits or burnt coils, but the vape might not be to your liking.

Yip, complicated at this stage, not for noobs imo and also not if you want it to be KISS and the end all of vaping. Will be mighty interesting to see where the TC journey takes us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/15)

shabbar said:


> imo the way i understand it , if you set the device to the preset coil types it already knows the temp coefficient , the user just has to lock in the resistance , and set the temp/joules to personal preference ?


Yes. A preset value would actually be more accurate as it consists of a string of values based on the resistance of the wire at different temperatures. 

Another new feature on the SX mini M class is the "Compensate Temperature", which appears just after you have set the resistance of your coils. As I understand it, you can use this to set your specific room temperature, which can differ widely from the preset one (think it is 25 C) - making TC more accurate.


----------



## Deckie (26/10/15)

Ok an update on my head twister......

Yesterday I was updating things on my desktop PC so while I was waiting I decided to give updating my SX mini another go, desktop being busy I decided to hook it up to my Notebook & fiddle with the software update on it .... lo & behold .... everything worked straight away, installed the driver, connected to my SX mini & did the update without a hitch . I've been using S/Steel in TC since yesterday and @Andre I can now confirm that it translates into a very smooth vape. Thanks all the input guys even though at a point I was finished with TC but once again I'm full steam ahead not even aware of icebergs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/10/15)

Deckie said:


> Ok an update on my head twister......
> 
> Yesterday I was updating things on my desktop PC so while I was waiting I decided to give updating my SX mini another go, desktop being busy I decided to hook it up to my Notebook & fiddle with the software update on it .... lo & behold .... everything worked straight away, installed the driver, connected to my SX mini & did the update without a hitch . I've been using S/Steel in TC since yesterday and @Andre I can now confirm that it translates into a very smooth vape. Thanks all the input guys even though at a point I was finished with TC but once again I'm full steam ahead not even aware of icebergs.


Ah, that is so good to hear. Enjoy.


----------



## shabbar (26/10/15)

im glad you sorted @Deckie , are you loving your fancy paperweight now ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/15)

My fancy paperweight is irritating me no end... I get to the Link setting and set it to on and wait and the system shuts down?


----------



## Deckie (26/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My fancy paperweight is irritating me no end... I get to the Link setting and set it to on and wait and the system shuts down?


@Rob Fisher I think maybe you're having the same issue I had. Try it on another PC, I did that innocently and It just worked, no reason why this happened but it still doesn't want to connect on my desktop PC. This morning I sent Yihi an email explaining and they just replied, "oh it happens sometimes .. glad you got sorted".

@shabbar I'm liking my flashy paperweight now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/15)

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher I think maybe you're having the same issue I had. Try it on another PC, I did that innocently and It just worked, no reason why this happened but it still doesn't want to connect on my desktop PC. This morning I sent Yihi an email explaining and they just replied, "oh it happens sometimes .. glad you got sorted".
> 
> @shabbar I'm liking my flashy paperweight now



Many thanks @Deckie will give it a go!


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

I have a similar if not related issue with my cell @Deckie and @Rob Fisher. It will not connect to a certain laptop.
I have also found the above laptop does not like my usb 3 external hard drives. 
I have a few laptops and my educated conclusion is thus, being to busy to actually do something about it. 

Usb 3 ports which may have the generic driver as opposed to the manufacturer specific driver may give you compatibility issues even though this is not supposed to happen. 
Strange but true.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (5/11/15)

so my problem is similar to that of @Deckie but in my case, it actually connects to the pc. the update installs, says complete. but when i disconnect it the mod is off. and i need to take the batt out. with the update not being done. tried it on another pc..... same thing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/11/15)

I gave up on my upgrade because I don't really need any of the upgrades... but one day when I'm bored I may try it again... mind you I probably will never do it and just play with my DNA 200 device when it arrives!


----------



## shabbar (5/11/15)

Jakey said:


> so my problem is similar to that of @Deckie but in my case, it actually connects to the pc. the update installs, says complete. but when i disconnect it the mod is off. and i need to take the batt out. with the update not being done. tried it on another pc..... same thing.




don't remove the battery , unplug it and hold the up or down button in and see ?

happened to me once


----------

